# Handknit WOOL socks



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

These are all completely handmade by me over the course of the year. 
They are superwash wool with 25% nylon for durability.
Socks are machine washable, cushy, and colorful.

I am asking 25$ per pair for them shipping included, and will consider trades for nuts, syrup, honey, etc.
Whatcha got? Make n offer!
(no soap trades, sorry).
Cash, check or money order accepted. 
No paypal or CC, sorry.

(sizes and some more pics in the next post)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

#1: womens size medium, yarn contains a smll amount of alpaca fiber,
would easily fit size 6-10 ladies.

#2: Slipped stitch pattern, harvest grains colors, womens medium

#3: kind of fancy lacework, very stretchy in autumn variagated wool
Show on my size 9.5 foot.

#4: ribbed socks, with some sparkle in the blue stripes
Perfect for the zany days or 'lucky' socks. 
Womens medium

5 & 6: Mens! They are a bit bigger and made with sport weight wool. 
Great inside boots, fit upto size 12 easily. 
Machine washable too. This is very soft yarn.
My sons give these the thumbs up. 


7: womens medium, multicolor

8: these are made from handspun superwash wool.
I bought white wool, spun it, dyed it, nd knit the socks from my own pattern.
Completely one of a kind. 
Shown on my size 9.5 foot (clean foot!  )

Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

#8 is SOLD.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Who wouldn't love some GAM socks! I have waited for this opportunity for years, if you still have #2 available I would love them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I would love to buy number 7 if you still have them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pamela, I sent you a PM.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm searching for something to trade for #5 & 6!!! 
chocolate?
Alpaca fleece?
.....about to go searching the homestead....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow GAM! This is the bargain of the season on knitted artistry! I know how time consuming these works of art are! I keep crocheting my socks but someday I will get brave enough to try knitting them...how inspiring you are!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

What would it take in walnuts?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Otter said:


> What would it take in walnuts?


Make me an offer in SHELLED walnuts.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

#2 and number #7 are both sold.
Woodpecker and Pamela, I shipped them today. 

#8 has come unsold so is still available.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, ok, how much would it take in SHELLED nuts?
And would you want any hulls for dying?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

How much honey per pair? How many lbs. or ounces?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PMs sent to Otter and redneckswife.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Numbers 5 and 6 are sold.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful work! If I could afford it, I'd buy several pairs 

You're an artist!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

is 8 available yet?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

dbarjacres, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I received my socks today. They are beautiful ! Thank you so much. I love them .


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got mine too, thanks!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wish I could afford 5 and 6


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The remaining pairs are 1, 3, and 4.
All others are sold, sorry.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooh.... #4 have my name written all over them, at least on my screen they do. I'd love to buy them if they are still available.


----------

